# Anti-triggers!! Help me add.



## sedona (Oct 10, 2013)

I've been reading the Cheater movie thread and it got me all worked up. Now I can't get Muriels mom out of my mind haha. 

So many triggers,,, but I have a playlist of stuff I listen to when I'm digging myself into a pit. I get real sick of myself sometimes being so sad and depressed over this sh*#. Screw everyone who has hurt us!!!! Anyone please feel free to add to this I could always use more. It's trigger stuff, it's obviously stuff about cheating, but it always makes me feel GOOD: (being a woman I change the pronouns when called for ha!)

Here's a Quarter Call Someone Who Cares --- Travis Tritt
She F***ing Hates Me --PUddle of Mudd 
Hate Myself For Loving You -- Joan Jett (My #1 song!!)
You're No Good -- Linda Rondstat
Forget You -- Cee Lo 

I've got more but I'll take more, cant be SAD. has to make you feel like kicking'a$$ and singing in your car and flipping your spouse off in a pair of high heel boots. Movies will work too.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Skunk Anansie - Weak 

A good tune to listen to when you're mad or want to be lol.

Fiona Apple - Oh Well


Steve Katz - Thrive

Uplifting tune, not my usual genre but it's motivational.

Florence and the Machine - Shake it Off

I like the line "It's hard to dance with a devil on your back, so shake it off." The beat is perky too so it might get you moving.

All American Rejects - Gives You Hell

Johnny Cash - Hurt

This one makes me think of how self-destructive WS is to himself.

Carrie Underwood - Two Black Cadillacs 

A cheater's revenge tune. 

Eamon - Fvck It (Don't Want You Back) 

Another good angry one.

Christina Perri - Jar of Hearts

Good song when you're trying to detach and they start trying to pull you back in.

Blu Cantrel - Hit 'Em Up

He cheats, she spends all his money for revenge. A fast pop song that you might dance to.

Ben Fold's Five - Song for the Dumped

"Give me my money back, give me my money back you b!tch." Lol, I still like it.

Pink - So What?!

Peter Tosh - Brand New Second Hand Girl

It's a reggae song lol. Every OP is a brand new second hand whateverstain.

Janis Joplin - Cry Baby

Janis Joplin - Piece of My Heart


----------



## AZman (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is an odd list for you, but enjoy!

Sail-Awolnation (not sure why but I love this song when I am down)
Hurt by NIN (Nine Inch Nails) Johnny Cash covered it, but the NIN is darker
Paint it Black-Rolling Stones
GOT 99 PROBLEMS BUT THE B$T#H AIN'T ONE! Jay-z and Linkin -Park 
Bartholomew- Common Faults


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2013)

Country music has this topic cornered. I could list a bunch but here's one that really sums it up. 

Kerosene by Miranda Lambert

I'm waitin' on the sun to set cause yesterday ain't over yet
I started smoking cigarettes, there's nothing else to do I guess
Dusty roads ain't made for walking, spinning tires ain't made for stoppin'
I'm giving up on love cause love's given up on me

I gave it everything I had and everything I got was bad
Life ain't hard but it's too long to live it like some country song
Trade the truth in for a lie, cheatin' really ain't a crime
I'm giving up on love cause love's given up on me

Forget you high society, I'm soakin' it in Kerosene
Light 'em up and watch them burn, teach them what they need to learn, ha!
Dirty hands ain't made for shakin', ain't a rule that ain't worth breakin'
Well I'm giving up on love cause love's given up on me

Now I don't hate the one who left, you can't hate someone who's dead 
He's out there holdin' on to someone, I'm holdin' up my smokin' gun
I'll find somewhere to lay my blame the day she changes her last name
Well I'm giving up on love cause love's given up on me
Well I'm giving up on love hey love's given up on me


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sedona said:


> I've been reading the Cheater movie thread and it got me all worked up. Now I can't get Muriels mom out of my mind haha.
> 
> So many triggers,,, but I have a playlist of stuff I listen to when I'm digging myself into a pit. I get real sick of myself sometimes being so sad and depressed over this sh*#. Screw everyone who has hurt us!!!! Anyone please feel free to add to this I could always use more. It's trigger stuff, it's obviously stuff about cheating, but it always makes me feel GOOD: (being a woman I change the pronouns when called for ha!)
> 
> ...


Torn Between Two Lovers Mary MacGregor - Torn Between Two Lovers - YouTube

I had just got the: "I love you, but there are other people I also love in my life" talk from my first LTR girl friend. I was young, I was confused and it hurt like hell.

When I got home, I put the radio on and I heard Torn Between Two Lovers. The song brought me great comfort. It's still a bitter-sweet experience now, whenever I hear it being played.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

My TAM song list (from both wayward and betrayed side. Some just relationship stuff. Some the lyrics just fit)

Hoobastank The reason 
Daughtry No surprise
Cinderella No fool
Lumineers Stubborn Love = Scary video for those here
Eurythmics Why
Motley Crue Dont go away Mad. I would like to dedicate this song for Gary2012, Disenchanted, Awake1 and CTS wayward wives.
sammy hagar 2 sides of love
Maroon 5 Wake up call
Maroon 5 wont go home without you
garbage. special

Doormat song
David Cook Set you free. What a dumbass. While he faithfully waits she is gonna find herself... with another man inside her. If you are gonna break up, break the fvck up.


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is my personal playlist....

Push - Matchbox 20
In the End - Linkin Park
Numb - Linkin Park
Unwell - Matchbox 20

and my one feel good is......Real World - Matchbox 20

That song played on the radio the day after I found out and for some reason it broke me out of the funk I was in and cheered me up.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"Here's a Quarter Call Someone Who Cares --- Travis Tritt"

Perfect song for how to handle a WS that tries to come back with the attitude of 'sorry, I never meant to hurt you.'


----------



## LaQueso (Dec 30, 2012)

"Pray for you" Jaron And The Long Road To Love
Any Lincoln Park, or Pink
"F--- you" Lily Allen
"Fighter" Christina Aguilera
"You Oughta Know" Alanis Morissette
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> "Here's a Quarter Call Someone Who Cares --- Travis Tritt"
> 
> Perfect song for how to handle a WS that tries to come back with the attitude of 'sorry, I never meant to hurt you.'


Never heard that song before so i just checked it out on youtube. Great song, just dont watch the video....Too many triggers.....had to minimize the window and just listen


----------



## berries (Nov 4, 2013)

My personal fave is Satisfied by Aranda.

Not a well-known band but I saw them live and have been hooked ever since.

Lyrics start with:
If the sun came up tomorrow and you lived in the perfect place
That just wouldn't be good enough for you
You could have a happy family, money, and the perfect face
But that just wouldn't be good enough for you

And I... No I never want to see you die
But I never want to see you Satisfied
Are you satisfied?

Etc. 
Seriously, look it up, great song.


----------



## angrybuttrying (Jun 17, 2013)

Elton John - The ***** is Back

Love Stinks - ??


----------

